# Bought an Avant: couple Qs



## tttttada (Feb 4, 2003)

Just got a Audi A6 Avant 2.4 Quattro. Got about 65K miles on it.








First Q: I want to swap out the wheels for either the RS4 Replicas or the S8
Replicas. Both will be 18" wheels. Which do you think would look better?
Sec Q: My headlights are halogen. Are the projectors the same housing as 
the HID headlights? I don't want to retrofit an Xenon kit and blind everyone.

Thanks!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Bought an Avant: couple Qs (tttttada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tttttada* »_First Q: I want to swap out the wheels for either the RS4 Replicas or the S8
Replicas. Both will be 18" wheels. Which do you think would look better?

Well, it's a matter of personal taste, really. I'd say both wheels (actually, all three) looks good on a silver A6. The RS4 wheels is available in two versions, both from the old RS4 and the modern with 7 twin spokes, called RS4 II. Personally, I'd go for the A8 wheel, but which do you like the best?

_Quote »_Sec Q: My headlights are halogen. Are the projectors the same housing as 
the HID headlights? I don't want to retrofit an Xenon kit and blind everyone.

Well, the projectors are obviously different because of different type of bulb, but everything else is the same. I'd look for complete HID lights, if I were you, but keep in mind to look for the correct RHD lights (search Ebay.co.uk or Ebay.com.au). 
As an alternative, you can also install Allroad headlights in your '01 A6, for the darker look.


----------



## tttttada (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Bought an Avant: couple Qs (PerL)*

Thanks for the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Well, it's a matter of personal taste, really. I'd say both wheels (actually, all three) looks good on a silver A6. The RS4 wheels is available in two versions, both from the old RS4 and the modern with 7 twin spokes, called RS4 II. Personally, I'd go for the A8 wheel, but which do you like the best?

Hmm, good question. I like both wheels, and I was originally going to 
buy the RS4s, but it's definitely a boring choice. I like the A8s better 
because it's alot more unique and classy, but I'm thinking it may be a
little too flashy.
BTW both replicas are sold by a maker called Ruote Company in Italy.
Have you heard of them?

_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Well, the projectors are obviously different because of different type of bulb, but everything else is the same. I'd look for complete HID lights, if I were you, but keep in mind to look for the correct RHD lights (search Ebay.co.uk or Ebay.com.au). 
As an alternative, you can also install Allroad headlights in your '01 A6, for the darker look.
 
That's I needed to hear








I'm getting HID kits made by Bellof, PIAA or Catz. Thanks again!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Bought an Avant: couple Qs (tttttada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tttttada* »_BTW both replicas are sold by a maker called Ruote Company in Italy.
Have you heard of them?

Yep, Ruote is said to be good quality. I have no experience with them myself, though.


----------

